# Help me choose new board mainly hard snow, many turns, playful, moguls too



## duniel3000 (Jan 11, 2016)

Like (probably) most others I'm overwhelmed by the huge choice of boards available. I need help.

The first three boards I rode when starting out in 1985 (yes) were selfmade (my carpenter friend Adi). In the years that followed one would walk into a store and bought some board that was cheap enough (my 1st factory made board was a Gnu selling for 100 Deutschmarks because it came with a manufacturing defect: the backside edge was bent inwards along a stretch. I didn't mind 

Well now there's all this choice and money isn't really the issue anymore.

I'm 170lbs/6ft and I mostly ride down the edge of the piste fast and hard where the soft snow collects, doing many small turns, taking in as many bumps/moguls really as possible. I like to ride backwards too, there's a bit of fooling around on piste. I was born too early to benefit from parks and jumps.

I currently ride a K2 believer 157 ca. 2009 and a K2 wisdom ca. 1998, both narrow and owing to my size 12 boots with base plates under the bindings. Both boards are light and feel flexy which I like. I once had a Burton custom ca. 2005, that I found too hard and heavy and unwilling to turn.

My current shortlist includes:

Burton Process Off-Axis Restricted ICS Snowboard (159cm) 2015
Rossignol Magtech One
Rossignol Jibsaw Snowboard 2016er 157 Magtek Libtech
Rossignol Angus Magtek 159W
salomon super 8
capita volcom dbx 157 OR totally fkn awesome
capita the outsiders 156
Capita NAS Normal Ass 159 (why is there so much capita, a brand I wasn't even aware of a weel ago. My shortlist is turning into a long list)
SLASH "BRAINSTORM" SNOWBOARD 157

It would be great if someone could comment if ever so briefly on what you think I should be riding!

Daniel


----------

